# Indoor grill: Foreman vs. Breville vs. Cuisinart vs. LaFunghi



## sepandee (Feb 7, 2008)

This is a topic I've been searching for heavily on the internet but can't find. Please read the following and add anything you can. Any help would be appreciated. Basically, I just have to choose one of these grills for myself:

SO here we go:

1) Cuisinart Griddler
Pros: Sturdy, looks nice, adjustable temperature.
Cons: Grease seems to come out of everywhere, especially the back. Problem MIGHT be solved by tilting it in the 'grease-exit' direction by raising 3 of its corners.

2) DeLonghi CHG800-U Retro Panini Grill
Pros: dont know
Cons: don't know

3) Breville 800GRXL Die-Cast Indoor Barbeque and Grill
Pros: Sturdy. 2 surfaces which can be used simultaneously or separately for cooking e.g. steaks (on the rigged side) or eggs (on the flat side). Looks nice. Adjustable heat. TILT CONTROL, so if cooking something that's not juicy or greasy you can cook it flat, or give it a tilt if there's going to be grease running.
Cons: don't know.

4) George Foreman GPR90WGR Next Grilleration Removable-Plate Grill with 5 plates
Pros: Removable Plates (to be put in the dishwasher, of course). I have 3 friends who have george foreman grills (the cheaper white plastic ones) and are happy with it.
Cons: Many users complain that the Non-stick surface wears out too quickly. Some also complain that it doesn't get too hot, essentially making all the juice of a steak or anything else come out and making the food dry. Doesn't look sturdy.

Thanks
Sepand

PS. Sorry that I didn't provide any links, but this forum is not letting me. Which is funny, because I participate on A LOT of forums with +1000 unique IPs everyday and 5 times as many members, but never have I came across this kind of limitation. If you copy-paste the names in amazon, yo ucan see the products.
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## sepandee (Feb 9, 2008)

*Sinking in the depths of oblivion* *bump*
Come on peeps, this should be a very exciting topic, no??


----------



## elmyra (Feb 9, 2008)

*Cuisinart Griddler*

I can give you pros on the Griddler - as I own this one. Plates are easy to clean (removable and dishwasher safe), works great for paninis, as a grill or for pancakes. There are two sets of plates (grill and griddle) I have never had the issue with the grease as you mentioned as a con. Heat is adjustable, and the hinge means a flat cooking surface.
Hope that helps


----------



## sepandee (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Elmyra (is that a Turkish/Persian name?)

Thanks for the info. Just one quick thing: does the griddler get hot enough (e.g. you hear a fairly loud sizzle when you drop a steak on it)? And does it get hot evenly?

Thanks


----------

